
Rebol vs. Lisp Macros - draegtun
http://blog.hostilefork.com/rebol-vs-lisp-macros/
======
lispm
See FEXPRs in Lisp.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fexpr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fexpr)

and

[http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Special-
Forms.html](http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Special-Forms.html)

